# G0444 Depression Screening for Medicare



## abranch13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Are we able to bill G0444 on Medicare pts for a Depression Screening at the same visit we bill for an E&M for the physician's office visit?  Will Medicare reimburse for both done at the same visit?


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 21, 2014)

Any response to this question?  We are also wondering if this will be covered, it was billed with the following codes:
G0438
99213-25
81002
93000
G0444

The G0444 is being denied, but looking at the CMS website, I think it should be covered.  We are being told we should bill with the GZ modifier, does this sound correct?


----------



## DeniMCharlotte (Feb 8, 2017)

Colliemom said:


> Any response to this question?  We are also wondering if this will be covered, it was billed with the following codes:
> G0438
> 99213-25
> 81002
> ...



Billing the GZ modifier sounds incorrect to me considering the GZ is for items that aren't considered reasonable and necessary by Medicare.


----------



## andijo (Mar 2, 2017)

The G0444 is included with the G0402 and G0438, it can only be billed with the G0439.
 Per the CCI Edits.


----------

